# Forum More Stuff Go to Whoa!  Lounge, kitchen, dining ...

## Vernonv

This is the start of a fairly major kitchen/lounge/dining room reno. As we are moving/removing internal walls etc, we decided to do the windows in the external wall first ... we can then move onto the kitchen proper. 
Pic 1. Starting to demolish the fireplace.
Pic 2. All gone.
Pic 3. Timber for the windows
Pic 4. Smaller opening window.
Pic 5. Larger fixed window.
Pic 6. What I got done today. New studs and header ready for the new windows.

----------


## Terrian

flatpak windows or did you make the windows from scratch yourself ?

----------


## Vernonv

> flatpak windows or did you make the windows from scratch yourself ?

  I made them from scratch. We wanted them to match the existing window, so that was the only way to do it. The existing fixed window will actually become an awning window like the one I made - I'll replace the glass with a window frame.

----------


## Vernonv

> You do realise you could have got away with a few lengths of PVC storm water pipe for the window frame...................

   :brava:  ... yep and glad wrap for the window glass.  :Biggrin:

----------


## zacnelson

That's awesome work Vernonv!  Do you have any more detailed photos or directions about the process of making the windows?  It is something I am quite interested in. 
With the frame around the actual awning window, (the bit that the glass is fixed into), did you buy the timber with that shape or did you have to use a router to make the rebate?

----------


## Vernonv

Hi Zac,
All the timber work was milled down from the 140x39 WRC you can see in one of the photo's. I used a saw to break the timber down to size, a thicknesser to bring it to finished size and routers (2 routers and a laminate trimmer) to do all the rebates and mouldings. Note that the reveals are all based on the standard size (140x39). 
I've attached a copy of the plan I used .... it's a bit rough.  :Blush7:

----------


## Bedford

Looks great, but am curious as to how you would machine an angle on the sills with a router? thanks. :Smilie:

----------


## Vernonv

> Looks great, but am curious as to how you would machine an angle on the sills with a router? thanks.

  I didn't with the router ... I used a hand plane to finish the sills and put a slight angle on them.  
The sills had to be done with multiple passes of the router (to get them 50mm wide) and no matter how hard you try it's nearly impossible to end up with a completely ridge free routed sill ... although the "ridges" are normally only a fraction of a mm different. So the hand plane cleaned up the ridges and added a slight angle.

----------


## Bedford

Thanks, that makes sense, and would work well. :Smilie:

----------


## zacnelson

Thanks for the tips Vernonv.  I don't suppose you have any more close-up photos of the joinery etc on your windows?! 
Is WRC commonly recommended as a good choice for windows?

----------


## Vernonv

> I don't suppose you have any more close-up photos of the joinery etc on your windows?!

  I just tried to take some pics, but they weren't very clear, and would probably confuse more than anything. If you look at the drawing I posted, there are only really 2 joints used throughout (the corners and the horizontal bar) - have a look at the circled area's. Once I cut the milled profiles to length, I then used a hand saw and chisel to do the joinery. 
quote=zacnelson;784188]Is WRC commonly recommended as a good choice for windows?[/quote]I think so. It's stable, light, easily worked (with sharp tools), insect and rot resistant and easily available. All of the windows and door in our place are made from it, so I thought I may as well be consistent.

----------


## Vernonv

Here are some more updated photo's. Progress has a been a little slow as I have been working on the kitchen cabinets as well as needing to work (paid work) a few days this week. 
Pic 1. Windows in ... minus glass. 
Pic 2. Half of the brickwork done (as soon as the dog sees the camera come out, he heads into the shot  :Rolleyes: ).  
Pic 3. Windows from the outside. Still need to finish the wall, sill and trim.

----------


## Chumley

G'day Vernon, 
Looks great - inspirational stuff.  WRC is perfect for this kind of inside/outside job - even though it is soft-ish it weathers really well and is resistant to all kinds of horrors. 
Did you have to get any kind of development or planning approval (can you tell I live in Canberra?)? 
Keep the photo's coming, makes the workday go faster  :Biggrin: .   
Cheers,
Adam

----------


## NigeC

I like it but you could have used some old pallets, tex screws and laser lite for heaps cheaper! 
We need a rrobor section of how to build, I've said it once and I will say it again...bring back rrobor

----------


## Vernonv

> Did you have to get any kind of development or planning approval (can you tell I live in Canberra?)?

  Probably should have, but didn't.   

> I like it but you could have used some old pallets, tex screws and laser lite for heaps cheaper!

  That sounds like flash city build'in ... out here in bush we use rusty star pickets, Aunty Mays old shower curtain and some of that telephonetic cable you always find draped across fence posts, to tie it all together. :Biggrin:

----------


## Vernonv

Latest update: 
Glass and screens are in and windows have been painted (varnished).  
Have removed one wall in the kitchen  
Have unsheeted the other wall. It will go once the kitchen cabinets are gone. There was some dodgy and rodent attacked (to the copper) wiring in that wall.  
The shed full of new kitchen cabinets. I've used 23 sheets of melamine so far, but by the time I'm finished it will be close to 30.

----------


## Haveago1

Looks great Vernan...please keep the pics coming. Am also very impressed with the shed. 
Is that a Premier or Brougham in the yard?

----------


## Vernonv

> Looks great Vernan...please keep the pics coming. Am also very impressed with the shed.

  Thanks.   

> Is that a Premier or Brougham in the yard?

  Premier - it's been in my wifes family since brand new and is still all original. Just needs a lot of restoration work.

----------


## ibuildbenches

Wanna sell the Premier Vernonv? :P 
Could be a potential 'mate' for my HK Monaro.. hmmm 2 door Premier babies.. Now Im dreaming!

----------


## Vernonv

> Wanna sell the Premier Vernonv?

  I don't think you could afford it. :Tongue:  :Biggrin:

----------


## ibuildbenches

Maybe, maybe not  :Smilie:

----------


## Vernonv

Latest progress. Have got some of the plastering done.    
Before:  
After:
Pulling out that side of the kitchen because that is where the new oven, stove and sink are going. It leaves the current sink, stove and oven usable while we get the new ones setup.  
A sketchup of the basic layout for the rooms. Note we have already deviated from the plan by installing windows, instead of the double doors as shown.

----------


## Vernonv

More updates ... 
Plumbing and electrical in.  
Wall sheets back on.  
New lighting (please excuse the mess).

----------


## Bloss

Ripper work Vernon. Brave man making your own windows - I tried it once, didn't like, won't do it again!  :brava:

----------


## Vernonv

> Brave man making your own windows - I tried it once, didn't like, won't do it again!

  The one thing I wish I had when making the windows was a spindle moulder. That is one bit of gear that would have saved me heaps of time and effort. The rest however is really just simple joinery.

----------


## Vernonv

Latest progress. I've managed to get the new kitchen functional (sink, oven and cooktop), so have cleared out all of the old cupboards and removed the wall. There's still a heap of work to do though.

----------


## Bloss

> The one thing I wish I had when making the windows was a spindle moulder. That is one bit of gear that would have saved me heaps of time and effort. The rest however is really just simple joinery.

  My Dah had a spindle molder and a chain mortiser in his big workshed, but 3-phase and v.old (in good nick tho) sold em when he died. Good gear to have when ya need em!

----------

